# BRP Picture Thread



## ScottH (Nov 24, 2005)

Ok everybody, post 'em up here!!

Put up anything you want. Pics of your car, track, bodies, crashes or even your own mugs.

The "M"










My two:


----------



## trashedmaxx (Jun 5, 2003)

Here is a pic with the body on will get on pic without.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Nice I will have to get some nice big pictures up!!!


----------



## sheveman (Oct 7, 2004)

This is when it was first done, now there is a little bit of front end damage


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

My BRP SC18V2M chassis conversion for road racing


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Here is my SC18V2 oval car.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

http://photos.hobbytalk.com/showphoto.php?photo=7875

Here is a good video to watch!!! This is back when I was good and had hair


----------



## okracer (Mar 11, 2002)

<<<~~~~danceing and singin i got a new car comeing i got a new car comeing lol


----------



## okracer (Mar 11, 2002)

man i wish i could have raced at the whip


----------



## ScottH (Nov 24, 2005)

I raced the last Oval Masters they held. I could shoot myself for changing cars at the RACE?!?!? WHAT WAS I THINKING?? I showed up with a 10L and it was FAST right off the trailer, so I started woking on a Woods car and screwed myself right out of the show.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Love the BRP!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Here is anothe good video. Notice at the end Don Rice is in the backround. I think He is racing with the AL crew.
Watch Tony C sings to crowd WOW :thumbsup: 
http://photos.hobbytalk.com/showphoto.php?photo=7873


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

We need more pictures !!!!!!!!


----------



## ScottH (Nov 24, 2005)

COME ON GUYS!!!!

Let's see the pics! Show your cars, your buds (no pun intended) or the races.


----------



## trashedmaxx (Jun 5, 2003)

Here is a pic of our track.








Some of the racers cars.


----------



## DSaw78 (Dec 28, 2006)

^Nice track! Lots of room with those wide lanes


----------



## ScottH (Nov 24, 2005)

Our track.


----------



## DSaw78 (Dec 28, 2006)

^After looking at that pic, it looks just as wide. Guess that shows how rusty I was because I was using up the whole thing during that main :freak:


----------



## -DC- (Oct 3, 2006)

here is a link to a video to my micro speedway ill try and post some pics of my car later...

http://youtube.com/watch?v=N0-8OyXWfwU


----------



## -DC- (Oct 3, 2006)

brp car


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Here is a picture of the BRP cars at Da Track last summer. This is off of Micro Racers web page.

http://users.adelphia.net/~melwood/Body_Photos.html


----------



## ScottH (Nov 24, 2005)

Good looking field there Bud.

Man those cars are running some massive rear spoilers. What about runnig a pod wing on them? I am sure you have tried it Bud, how did it work?


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

what is a pod wind?


----------



## Tim Mc (Mar 4, 2002)

I think he meant a pod wing (a wing mount directly on the pod thru the back window)...this is what I'm guessing.


----------



## ScottH (Nov 24, 2005)

Ok so I can't type.

Yes, I meant a pod WING.


----------



## ScottH (Nov 24, 2005)

Here is a pic of one snapped at a Nitro race.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Now that is a big picture. We use to run wings on the oval for Mod. just mounted to the rear body posts. I ran brushless at the Classic track and was as fast as the 1/10th cars.


----------



## the buggy boss (Dec 31, 2006)

heres my v2 oval....


----------



## the buggy boss (Dec 31, 2006)

and here it is with the dodge body that my son painted.....


----------



## DSaw78 (Dec 28, 2006)

http://photos.hobbytalk.com/showphoto.php/photo/7874

Holy crap I just watched this vid. I always wanted to race at the Whip, and I was SOOOO close to going that year but I got sick  

Man I miss the old days so bad its terrible...


----------



## forgothowtowin (Aug 2, 2006)

what are the biger cars


----------



## ScottH (Nov 24, 2005)

In the video? Those are 1/10 scale electrics.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Yes 1/10th that race was in California at a large bike track.


----------



## forgothowtowin (Aug 2, 2006)

no the one track in pa had some drit mod body and some v2s and bud i just got one of your cars didnt get to run it yet it is the sv18 v2 i got it but no batt for it yet just cant make up my mine what to get for it i see some runing the 4 cell and i see that you run the 2/3 cell need help will 4cell be fast as well and if i go with 4ell will any rechange work and im in tenn and would like to start some of this raceing it looks like fun sounds like thank you for your help


----------



## sheveman (Oct 7, 2004)

forgothowtowin said:


> what are the biger cars


The bigger cars in the photo at the PA track are Mini T's


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

We need some new pictures!!


----------



## snotrod666 (Jan 10, 2007)




----------



## racerjohnbf (Sep 12, 2005)

-DC- What is the lane width of your track?


----------



## posfit (Apr 28, 2005)

Here's mine


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Nice looking BRP!


----------



## trashedmaxx (Jun 5, 2003)

posfit said:


> Here's mine


Are those water slide decals or vinyl decals? All I could find in the #12 car is the water slide.


----------



## posfit (Apr 28, 2005)

I took a sheet of water slide and high res. scanned it then printed it on vinyl. worked great.


----------



## Jim.T (Feb 16, 2007)

snotrod666 said:


>


That glitter looks real nice on the truck.


----------



## snotrod666 (Jan 10, 2007)

It is actually Metallic Silver, But Thanx.


----------



## wazzer (Nov 13, 2001)

For you Hamlin fans!


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Very nice wazzer!


----------



## wazzer (Nov 13, 2001)

Back when I was a young man, and Sunoco 260 was 50 cents a gallon, I had a 1968 Z-28 Camaro. Boy, those were the days, street racing on I-94. Weekends at US-30 Dragstrip in Gary, In. Sure wish I would have kept that car. 

Now I've got to live it out 18th scale.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Wazzer >> Thats not too old I remember .27 a gallon !!!

My ride was a 1974 Chevy Vega GT bought it brand new for $2,500.00 including tax and all. Autocrossed it and won alot of trophies. it did rust out in a year however.


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

wazzer said:


> Back when I was a young man, and Sunoco 260 was 50 cents a gallon, I had a 1968 Z-28 Camaro. Boy, those were the days, street racing on I-94. Weekends at US-30 Dragstrip in Gary, In. Sure wish I would have kept that car.
> 
> Now I've got to live it out 18th scale.


 WAZZER,WHERE DID YOU GET THAT CAMARO BODY AND WILL IT FIT A BRP?????????


----------



## wazzer (Nov 13, 2001)

Bolink used to make them, I've seen a few painted ones on e-bay but I haven't seen any unpainted yet. If anyone has one, let me know, I'd like to have another. They also did a 68 Mustang. They were made to fit on HPI's micro car with a 150 mm wheelbase.

Mine is mounted on a BRP SC18 graphite chassis that I cut. The front plate is also graphite and modified to extend the wheelbase by 3 mm, to fit the wheel openings of the body. Wheels and tires are HPI with BRP adapters.


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

THANKS WAZZER....IT LOOKS GREAT :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

More pictures


----------

